# Day Trip Heli Recommendations



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

Some friends and I are looking for some recommendations on some heli trip destinations. We live in Toronto and for the past few years we take off a couple times a season (to get away from our wonderfully small Blue Mountain) and head out west to ride in BC or down to Colorado... 
This year we are thinking about hitting a resort in Whistler but taking a one day heli trip. We have never been, and plan to ride with a crew to be safe etc, we are just looking for a good, safe, fun experience for a first time heli trip.

If any one has any recommendations in or around Whistler we'd love to hear them.

Cheers!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All of the Heli operations inCanada have pretty strict rules as to how they have to operate. Micah Heli comes to mind, and I believe Wiegle operate out of BC. If I remember correctly Micah is one of the few operators that fly when it's snowing. In addition to the alpine stuff they have access to, they have a ton of forest. That gives the pilots enough visibility to fly in more adverse conditions. 

You may look at some snow cat operators too. They cost a lot less and access much of the same type of terrain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Amazing site! I checked it out looks really cool. Thanks for the info! If anyone owuld like to see this check it out
Heli Ski Mica Heli Skiing Canada 

I also looked into a couple of Cat companies around Whistler. I came across Powder Cowboys, and also this one which is one im going to research more:
Whistler Cat Skiing | Backcountry Snowcats

Thanks again for the info. If anyone has some info from trips they have been on that would be great as well. Just looking for a day trip while we are skiing at the resort. (most likely Whistler but still deciding)

Cheers


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Cat boarding is cheaper and just as much fun. 
I've done Big Red Cats and Valhalla.

BRC caters to all levels. We're heading there again in Feb.

Valhalla was awesome, super steep and about half the runs had some fun cliff drops... This is an "Expert Only" outfit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Zee said:


> Cat boarding is cheaper and just as much fun.
> I've done Big Red Cats and Valhalla.
> 
> BRC caters to all levels. We're heading there again in Feb.
> ...


WOW. looks like BRC is more what we are after. Maybe scrap the one day cat trip idea and take on a whole trip in the lodges they offer. Soooo cheap for a good size group. Maybe a better idea then staying at the resort, skiing there and taking this on for one day only... 
hmmmm

Big Red Catskiing | Big Red Cats

Thanks for the info!!


----------

